# Am I giving my dogs too many supplements?



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

This is what I give them 

Apple Cider Vinegar
Coconut Oil 
The Missing Link powder
Omega 3 pills
Glucosomine and Chondrotin (sp?)
Ester C (just ordered based on research that it really helps with joint stuff)
Flea Away - natural flea and tick control

My next question is should I get the human pills or try and find ones for dogs?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if your mixing this into every meal, then i would say it's a little overboard.
you are doubling up in every category when you really only need a single source to provide what you need.
if you really want to use all of them i would divide it up between meals. for example.
morning feed - ACV + Omegas + glucosamine
evening feed - flea away + coconut oil + missing link

a dog can only absorb so many supps. too much and you just end up with very expensive urine.


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

In my opinion I think that's a lot of supplements. I give my puppy 1 dose of Glucosamine Chondroitin and 1 dose Salmon Oil once a week.


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

These are the doses and times:

ACV and coconut oil 2x a day (1tsp each meal)
Flea Away - 2 pills in the am
The Missing Link - 1 TSP during each feeding
Gluc and chondr - 2 pills each feeding
Havent received the Ester C yet


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ask your vet. Only he can properly diagnose and suggest anything safely. The gluc and chon will eat up the stomach like it does humans. Once a week is more than sufficient. I like Gucci's suggestion, less is best....


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm totally not criticizing you, but i wanted to add
aside from the ACV, all that stuff is expensive. idk what you feed your dogs, but i would rather put the money toward a more complete diet. there's nothing wrong with supps. i use a couple myself. (cranberry extract and salmon oil) but nothing beats a natural source.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> i'm totally not criticizing you, but i wanted to add
> aside from the ACV, all that stuff is expensive. idk what you feed your dogs, but i would rather put the money toward a more complete diet. there's nothing wrong with supps. i use a couple myself. (cranberry extract and salmon oil) but nothing beats a natural source.


:goodpost: 
Take some of that stuff away and feed either a higher quality feed or go raw.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Correct me if im wrong but doesn't the ACV keep the fleas away? Im just curious cuz I wanna get Odin off Trifexis eventually...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Coconut Oil doesn't need more than a tblspn a day. I go every other day, or 2-3 times per week.
Missing link HAS Glucosamine and Chondrointin so that's over kill. Double check that Ester C ingredients aren't already in there.
I agree with everyone else. Less is more. Always double check that you aren't overkilling something. I know you are freaking about hips and stuff, but overdoing it you could potential harm instead of help.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Correct me if im wrong but doesn't the ACV keep the fleas away? Im just curious cuz I wanna get Odin off Trifexis eventually...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


vinegar helps to a certain extent. basically it lowers the pH of the blood to make it more acidic. which is not yummy to fleas. but it doesn't kill them and it doesn't stop the life cycle of eggs.
ACV by itself is not enough in my opinion. if it doesn't kill them, hungry fleas will feed on any dog no matter what they taste like.
flea meds are definitely harsh. i would also like a more natural approach to controlling them. i may try diatomaceous earth products.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Gucci said:


> In my opinion I think that's a lot of supplements. I give my puppy 1 dose of Glucosamine Chondroitin and 1 dose Salmon Oil once a week.


Neither of those is enough IMHO @ once a week. ^

I feed:
2 glucos pills a day (human)
2 fish oil gells a day (human)
1 esther-C
1 vit-E every other day (to counter what the fish oil uses up)
cider vinegar when I remember (once or twice a week - prolly not enough)
egg when I remember maybe once a week
brewers yeast with garlic every other day
just bought some kelp powder but it's a pain forget to use it regularly
I have coconut oil but haven't used it since my dog had a bout of pancreatitis - been scared of high fat contents of foods


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

HappyPuppy said:


> Neither of those is enough IMHO @ once a week. ^
> 
> I feed:
> 2 glucos pills a day (human)
> ...


My puppy is about 3 months old, why do you think it isn't enough? When I didn't even state the MG. I'm not trying to start an argument or anything I was just wondering your opinion on what would be a more correct dosage, in your honest opinion of course!


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

I am going to a Holistic Vet today to run everything past them. I will post my results ;0)


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Turns out I am not giving them too much. ;0) Glucosomine and Chondrotin does not burn your or their tummies and I just need to stop the Omega 3 pills cause they are getting plenty of Omegas in their food and the The Missing Link. I got a better quality G&C and also am adding LigaPlex 2 by Standard Process to Skyes diet because of her ACL and hip issues.


----------



## Leemannella (Apr 1, 2013)

My boyfriend and I just bought 2 blue nose pups. We won't get them unt the 26th but were researching as much as possible because he wants very healthy, stocky/muscular built dogs. What are the purposes and benefits from these supplements everyone posts about?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Leemannella said:


> My boyfriend and I just bought 2 blue nose pups. We won't get them unt the 26th but were researching as much as possible because he wants very healthy, stocky/muscular built dogs. What are the purposes and benefits from these supplements everyone posts about?


If you have an older or dog with health issues then I could see supplementing, but I personally do not supplement and my dogs look great and are healthy.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Leemannella said:


> My boyfriend and I just bought 2 blue nose pups. We won't get them unt the 26th but were researching as much as possible because he wants very healthy, stocky/muscular built dogs. What are the purposes and benefits from these supplements everyone posts about?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's overkill for most dogs, good feed, comditioning and genetics will make your dogs stocky and muscular. If mom and dad were not, then pups won't be much different. There is really nothing supplements will do to achieve any certain "look" .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Correct me if im wrong but doesn't the ACV keep the fleas away? Im just curious cuz I wanna get Odin off Trifexis eventually...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah it is a natural flea repellant.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

